# Olympia Fertility Show



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

I read this on the way home this evening in the London Lite, that there will be a Fertility Show in Olympia in early November:

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/

http://www.eco.co.uk/visitors/whatson/consumer/2009/the-fertility-show/

I'm not sure what I make of it. On one hand it could be really good, everyone in one place so a good opportunity to compare but on the other hand ...are they just cashing in on us??

Snowbelle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Snowbelle there are a few mentions of this on variour threads, the programme looks interesting
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211321.0


----------

